# Histiocytoma????



## Brindle_APBT (Dec 10, 2006)

A couple weeks ago we figured out that my Rednose Pitbull has a Histiocytoma, which is also refered to as a Button Cell tumor. It is pretty much a growth that grows on your dogs neck, head, or foot. In her case it was on the back of her neck. Well all they do is give you some drops and it goes away, pretty simple. Well i just noticed that i think another one is growing on the top of her head, Does anyone know how many she can grow, because i hate that she has them, she looks scary, lol!!! Thanx in advance!!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I dont know how many she could get but I would think that if she is getting the drops all the tumors should dissapear, since thats what the drops are supossed to do right?


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

is this a benign hystiocytoma...... ???? have you had it removed and biopsied??? at least one of them?????


----------



## cammilla (May 7, 2007)

Hi~ My 1 year old Pointer is just getting over his histiocytoma, also on his neck; what an ugly little thing it was!! I thought it was an embedded tick head, or thorn, or something, but the vet diagnosed the other. He gave him an antibiotic to take for 10 days. He also said that it would turn black, then fall off. And it has turned black, but hasn't fallen off, so far. When it was decreasing in size, it must have itched, because Oliver would scratch at it, which would cause it to bleed. I put a product called New Skin, a liquid bandage on it, which helped the bleeding. I went online, both for our information and for others, and found a website that discusses it.

havehttp://www.vet.uga.edu/vpp/clerk/woods/ 

What kind of drops did your vet give you? I hope this helps...I know how frustrating it is.
Cammilla


----------

